# Roll Call for Saturday



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I have stayed near shore almost all year. I have done a few other trips out to the edge but Saturday will be my first blue water day since last summer. Is it worth a crap this late in the season? Who all is going out. I'll be heading out from Ben's Lake on Eglin at ~0600. Blue Century "Aquahollic" on 68.


John


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

We will be heading towards the 131/nipple area early Saturday. 25 cc Sea Fox blue hull. Will be on 68. Good luck


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be out of OB, I will keep it on 68 incase anyone is out there. 26' trophy.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Aquahollic said:


> I have stayed near shore almost all year. I have done a few other trips out to the edge but Saturday will be my first blue water day since last summer. Is it worth a crap this late in the season? Who all is going out. I'll be heading out from Ben's Lake on Eglin at ~0600. Blue Century "Aquahollic" on 68.
> 
> 
> John


Great time of year for bluewater fishing! White Marlin tend to be out in numbers, and a chance for several shots at them is very real. This is my favorite time of the year to billfish, and all of the good eating fish are hungry as well. Good luck!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Captain. I have a dozen Ballyhoo on brine and in the cooler, function checked the GPS/FF, and set everything out (minus the rest of the bait) to load up in the morning. I never load out the night before because I don't want any of my stuff stolen while I sleep.


John


----------

